# سندره راس



## ماهر (29 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ،*

الاخوة عندي سؤال ،  انا ادش ( ادخل ) لموقعكم وايد ، بس لين الحين 

ما عرفت شي واحد ، شنو  ( ماهي ) اسس العقيدة المسيحية ، بعد

مٍسألة الايمان بيسوع كرب ومخلص ، بس لاتكون بس اهيه هاذي عقيدتكم ، 

واذا كانت هاي اهيه عقيدتكم وبس ، عيل ( طيب )  ليش في مسيحين 

بيحملوا ثمار التقوى ، و اخر سؤال ليش ( لماذا ) عندكم رهبان ؟! وماهي 

اصلا الرهبنة هاذي  وايش سالفتها، والشاطر اهوه اللي ايجاوب وله مني 

الف تحية وشكر   .

*مويهر الحلو خالص* " من ثمارهم تعرفهم ".     :t39:   ​


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بالطبع اخ ماهر هناك اساسيات للعثيدة المسيحية و للتعرف عليها انصحك بالموقع التالي*
*http://servant13.net/iman/index.html*


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة *
*أزيك يا أخ ماهر*
*معلش أتأخرت في الرد عليك سمحني *
*وبالنسبة لموضعنا "أنت فاهم" تعالي نبدأ هنا في الصفحة دية *
*ونبدأ بأساسيات الدين المسيحي *
*ال أنا وأنت نقدر نفهمة علشان مهما كان أحنا بشر مش ملائكة *
*تعــــــــــــــــــــــــــال نبدأ*
*بس رد عليا هنا وقلي أنك جاهز علشان نبدأ وعلشان كمان نقدر نفيد غرنا*
*مستني ردك *
*سلام*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا كمان مستنى وحاول اشارك على قد ما ربنا مدينى بس ياريت توضح انت عايز كل العقائد ولا عقيدة معينة


----------



## توحه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شوف يا امير والله انا بحبك جدا ، ومعليش انا انطردت لقلة ادبي 

بس اهوه رجعت ، وحابب انك تبتدي معاي  اقوي بس على اساس 

اني مسلم  ، بس والله باسأل علشان بحب المسيح وعاوز اعرف 

هوه قال ايه ، من فم  المسيحين لا المسلمين وبس 

وانا مش شايف انه دي فيها حاجة غريبه واحد عايز يعرف 

ووالله عمري ما قلت لحد ليه بتعبد يسوع مش الرب 

بس الي عمال يشتم رسولي محمد ، شتمت شخصه وما جيتش 

جنب يسوع الرب  وشتمته مع اني اقدر اعمل كده ، لكني مش 

رخيص للدرجة د ي ، بس عاوز اعرف  ازاي  انتم عقيدتكم مختلفه 

والله مش فاهم ده .  وانا لاغاوي اعمل زي غيري وانكش واقول ازاي 

قال ده ماعرفش ايه وليه . انا مستوي عادي قارئ ومش باحث ،

ومحب للمعرفة  ومش عاوز ازنق حد ولا حاجه ، ولا اسخر منه 

لانه هي دي عقيدته . 

اخوك ماهر سابقا ، وتوحه حاليا


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أزيك يا أخ ماهر سابقاً وتوحة حالياً*
*بص يا حبيبي السيد المسيح له المجد قال...*
*ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل *
*وأحنا بدأنا بكذب في كل شئ يبقي كل ال عملناه كذب ومش هيكمل *
*عارف لو كنت قلت أنك عايز تفهم وأنت مسلم برده كنا هنجوبك *
*علشان المسيح يسوع دة للكل*
*للكل *
*وأحنا كمسيحين بنطبق حاجة مهمة جداً وأنا شفتها في المنتدي دة علشان كدة أنا مستمر**وهي...*
* مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً أعطوا *
*وأنا كدة وتقريباً كل المنتدي كدة *
*وعلي فكرة أنا بردة تحت أمرك فالمسيح يسوع للكل *
*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين*


----------



## توحه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف اوي يا فكري بس اعمل ايه اصلي مشاغب وروش وديني نص 

نص ( يعني مش متدين اوي ) بس والله عاوز اعرف من باب فضول المعرفه 

انتو مختلفين في ايه ، والمسيحين والمسلمين عمالين يتناقروا على 

ايه ، وباكرر ليك اسفي جدا


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*يا أخ ماهر سابقاً وتوحة حالياً*
*متتأسفش أنا حاسس بيك *
*بس ال عايز يعرف لازم يفضي نفسه من كل شئ هو كان عرفه علشان يفهم *
*أصلك لو بدأت بخلفيتك السابقة عمرك ما هتفهم لازم تنسي *
*وأنا مقصدش بتنسي دية أنك ترفض كل الماضي بس أنساه وانت بتسمع علشان تفهم*
*وعامة * *أنا بردة تحت أمرك فالمسيح يسوع للكل *
*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين*


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

توحه قال:


> شوف يا امير والله انا بحبك جدا ، ومعليش انا انطردت لقلة ادبي
> 
> بس اهوه رجعت ، وحابب انك تبتدي معاي اقوي بس على اساس
> 
> ...


 
*الظاهر انك نسيت موضوعك هذا*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7494*

*ربنا يسامحك...*


----------



## توحه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

حبيبي روك كنت ادوره في المنتدى العام وما حصلته 

بس والله اسف كانوا كلمتين حزة زعل 


انا هاي طبيعي المقالب .... وطولة اللسان اشوية 


سامحني بليز ... يالعود تكفى

علشان الرب يسوع خلاص انسى ... بل ما صدقت اتحصل علي 

شي علشان اتذلني فيه


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا يا عزيزي (ام عزيزيتي)  انا مش بذلك ابدا*

*و بالنسبة للكلام الي قلتيه على انا مش زعلان منه ابدا و لم اقوم بحذفه اصلا!*

*المشكلة انك قلتي سبب وجودك في المنتدى هو انك تلعبي علينا فخوفي على امير و غير أمير من العابك*
*لا اكثر و لا اقل*

*فكن حذرا اخي الحبيب امير*


----------



## توحه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

والله انا راجل وعيل وبحب بس اعرف عن المسيح ولما دخلت المنتدى 

شفت انكم ما بتدوش ريق حلو الا للمسيحين فعلشان كده اقلت 

اني مسيحي ، بس واليوم الي كتبت الكلام الي خبرك 

كانوا اثنين مزعليني ومطولين السانهم علي في المنتدى 

كوبتك ولاكي  فحبيت اقرصكم مثل ما قرصتوني وبس 

هاي اهيه كل الحكاية ، بس والله لين الحين اعزك روك ومحتاجلك


----------



## Twin (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أنا بشكرك جداً يا زعيم بشكرك جداً*
*وعامة أنا عن نفسي فهمت الأخ ماهر سابقاً وتوحة حالياً*
*أن ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل*
*لازم علشان يفهم لازم يكون صادق لأن لا مكان للكذب في حضور رب المجد يسوع*
*ولو حتي إن تمادي الكذب سوف ياتي يوم عليه وينكشف فالله أقوي*
*وبجد شكراً علي خوفك علي *
*وعلي فكرة أنت عارف أن الله معنا ومش هيسبنا أبداً*
*وإن كان الله معنا فمن يكون علينا*
*أشكرك مرة أخري*
*سلام*


----------



## توحه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي أمير  تحياتي لك 

خلاص خلصت السالفة السابقة وخلنا في موضوعنا 

اسس العقيدة المسيحية ، وعلشان ما لف وادور معاك باقولك ايش اهيه 

خلفيتي عن العقيدة المسيحية كمسلم  كما عرفناها من عند المسلمين 

بانها قائمة على اساس الوهية المسيح  ثم القول بالتثليث  ( بدون شرح 

وافي ) كلمتين ورد غطاهم ، بعدما كبرت كشخص وتكونت لدي معارفي 

الذاتية في القراءة عرفت ما يلي ان المسيحية تؤمن بالله الاب والذي حل 

بالابن او تجسد فيه فاصبح الابن مساوي للاب ومن طرحي لتسأول قرأته 

عرفت ان اللاهوت حينما حل بالناسوت لم تختلط الطبيعتين ببعض وعملت 

كل منهما  مستقلة عن الاخرى ، وان المسيح بذلك يكون ابن الاله أو الاب 

لحد هنا انا فاهم بس هل فهمي صحيح من منظور مسيحي . جوابني لو

سمحت  ، ولو سمحتم الي بيدش ويقرا مافي داعي للتعليق والرد الزايد 

انا كاتب الموضوع لي وليس للاخرين بالدرجة الاولى .

ولو سمحت يا امير لاتقعد اتقولي ياماهر سابقا وتوحه حاليا لانك قاعد 

تحسسني كاني مستر جيكل وهايد 

وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أهلاً توحه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أزيك يا أخ توحه "أكيد كدة أنت مبسوط"*
*ربنا يا أخي يكون معاك مش عليك*
*عامة ننسي ما مضي ونبدأ من جديد*




توحه قال:


> اخي أمير تحياتي لك





توحه قال:


> خلاص خلصت السالفة السابقة وخلنا في موضوعنا
> 
> اسس العقيدة المسيحية ، وعلشان ما لف وادور معاك باقولك ايش اهيه​
> خلفيتي عن العقيدة المسيحية كمسلم كما عرفناها من عند المسلمين​
> ...


 

*كل ال أنت قلته من منظور مسيحي صح*
*فالله الأب هو الذات والله الأبن هو العقل أو الكلمة والله الروح القدس هو الروح المحي*
*ولكن الثلاثة واحد ويساوي الله الواحد*
*وال أنت فهمة عن الأب والأبن صح 100%*​ 
*وللتوضح أكتر *
*هما في الأتحاد واحد وأتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت صاروا واحد بغير أمتزاج أو أختلاط أو تغير *
*معني توضيحي*​*الحداد عارف مهنة الحدادة ؟ أكيد*
*لما الراجل الحداد يحمي سيخ حديد في النار وتكون درجة النار علية مش السيخ بيبقي لونة أحمر **بيبقي سيح محمي بالنار جواه نار صح*
*هنا السؤال*
*هل طبيعة السيخ أتغيرت من النار وصار مش حديد ؟ لا طبعاً*
*وهل طبيعة النار أتغيرت وبقت مش نار ؟ لا طبعاً*
*وهل أحنا نقدر نفصل الأثنين عن بعض أو نقول ده سيخ حيديد وده نار ؟ لا طبعاً*
*بس أحنا نقدر نقول دة سيخ حديد محمي بالنار *​ 
*يعني النار والحديد الأثنين بقوا في واحد بس كل واحد له طبيعته الخاصه وعمله الخاص*
*يبقي النار نار والحديد حديد *
*بس الأثنين في واحد متحدين بغير أنفصال أو أمتزاج أو تغير في الطبيعة*​ 
*والكلام دة مش أنا ال مؤلفة دة القديس البابا كيرلس الأول عامود الدين البابا رقم 24 *
*من بطاركة الأسكندرية هو قال كدة في مجمع أفسس سنة 431 ميلادية*
*فهمت*​ 
*يبقي اللاهوت لم يغير طبيعة الناسوت *
*ولكن الأثنين صارو واحد من وقت حلول الروح القدس في بطن العذراء مريم *
*"فصارت مريم حبلي من الروح القدس"*
*فلم يترك اللاهوت الناسوت من تلك اللحظة وحتي الي أبد الأبدين*
*ولو قلنا أنة كان بيتركة في وقت الضعف زي الصليب مثلاً ده كلام غلط *
*اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين "القداس الألهي"*
*لم يتركه أبداً فالأثنين صاروا واحد متحدين كالحديد والنار "الحديد المحمي"*​ 
*أتمني أن أكون أفدتك *​*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين*​


----------



## توحه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب انا فهمت كده نقطة التثليث ، ومشكور اخوي على توضيحك الجيد

طيب تحب تكمل معاي وتقولي مفهوم  التضحية والي انا مش فاهمه فيها

هو التالي  هدف التضحيه كان خلاص الجنس البشري من خطيئته 

طيب فيه ناس بشر مسيحين او غيرهم مش بس ليهم خطايا بل ظلموا 

ناس كتير وابادوا شعوب باسرها زي  بعض القادة العسكرين دول ليهم 

خلاص ازاي وهما قتله ؟! يعني الي عايز اقوله انه الخطية مستمره 

وبعضها داخل في حته ظلم للاخرين طيب ازاي يكون مقبول ان يحصل 

على الخلاص ده الظالمين وافرض ان الظالم ده مؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص 

لخطاياه واله .


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أقرأ حتي تفهم ما أنا أقصد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أخ توحة أنا هكمل معاك ال أنت عيزه*
*أتمني تكون فهمت ال فات علشان تقدر تفهم ال جي كمان *
*والله معنا*

*مفهوم التضحية*
*التضحية دية موضوع كبير أوي لأن*
*هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد كي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به *
*بل تكون له حياة أبدية*
*التضحية يا أخ توحه مبنية علي أساس واحد أساس قوي أساس الحب *
*الذي يصل الي البذل "بذل الذات"*​ 
*التضحية للكل حدثت للكل فالله أحب العالم كله *
*ولذالك قد ضحي بأبنه الوحيد عن رضي*
* كي يخلص ما قد هلك*​ 
*فمن المستحيل بعد كل هذه التضحيه والبذل **يحصر الفداء لشعب معين أو أشخاص بعينهم*
*الفداء والخلاص للكل ولكن *
*له شروط*
*1- الإيمان بالرب يسوع رباً وفادياً *
*"كل من أمن به فقد خلص ومن لم يؤمن قد صدر عليه حكم الدينونه" *​*2- الولاده بالروح "المعمودية"*
*"مدفونين معه "*​*3- المحبة *
*" **وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً وهذه هي العظمي"*
*تلك الشروط هي الأهم لنوال بركات البذل والتضحية المقدمة فوق الصليب للكل *
*"كل العالم"*​*فذبيحة الصليب قد فتحت لنا الطريق ولكن لكي ندخله ونكمل فيه يجب أن نكون*
*مؤمنين به ومدفونين معه في المعمودية ومحبين للكل وبهذا ندخل الطريق*
*ولكي نكمله يجب أن نحتمل التجارب بشكر *
*"لأننا أن كنا نتألم معه فسنتمجد معه أيضاً"*
*واضعين دائماً الصليب نصب أعيننا لكي نستمد منه العون والقوة*​ 
*وتذكر أنا قلت كل هذا لكي تفهمني *
*فمن يفعل هذا ممن دعي أسمه علي أسم سيده "مسيحي" قد خلص*
*ومن لا يفعل هذا وحتي إن كان أسمه علي أسم سيده فقد دين "وقع تحت الدينونة"*
*أما من لم يسمع أو من لم يؤمن به أصلا فقد............... *
*ولكن ثق ....*
*أن طرق الرب بعيده عن الفحص*
*فأنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد ولكن ما في مصلحتنا*
*فالمر الذي تختاره لي يارب أحسن وأجمل من الشهد الذي أختاره لنفسي*​*أتمني أن أكون أفدتك *​*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين*​


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أقرأ حتي تفهم ما أنا أقصد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أخ توحة أنا هكمل معاك ال أنت عيزه*
*أتمني تكون فهمت ال فات علشان تقدر تفهم ال جي كمان *
*والله معنا*

*مفهوم التضحية*
*التضحية دية موضوع كبير أوي لأن*
*هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد كي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به *
*بل تكون له حياة أبدية*
*التضحية يا أخ توحه مبنية علي أساس واحد أساس قوي أساس الحب *
*الذي يصل الي البذل "بذل الذات"*​ 
*التضحية للكل حدثت للكل فالله أحب العالم كله *
*ولذالك قد ضحي بأبنه الوحيد عن رضي*
* كي يخلص ما قد هلك*​ 
*فمن المستحيل بعد كل هذه التضحيه والبذل **يحصر الفداء لشعب معين أو أشخاص بعينهم*
*الفداء والخلاص للكل ولكن *
*له شروط*
*1- الإيمان بالرب يسوع رباً وفادياً *
*"كل من أمن به فقد خلص ومن لم يؤمن قد صدر عليه حكم الدينونه" *​*2- الولاده بالروح "المعمودية"*
*"مدفونين معه "*​*3- المحبة *
*" **وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً وهذه هي العظمي"*
*تلك الشروط هي الأهم لنوال بركات البذل والتضحية المقدمة فوق الصليب للكل *
*"كل العالم"*​*فذبيحة الصليب قد فتحت لنا الطريق ولكن لكي ندخله ونكمل فيه يجب أن نكون*
*مؤمنين به ومدفونين معه في المعمودية ومحبين للكل وبهذا ندخل الطريق*
*ولكي نكمله يجب أن نحتمل التجارب بشكر *
*"لأننا أن كنا نتألم معه فسنتمجد معه أيضاً"*
*واضعين دائماً الصليب نصب أعيننا لكي نستمد منه العون والقوة*​ 
*وتذكر أنا قلت كل هذا لكي تفهمني *
*فمن يفعل هذا ممن دعي أسمه علي أسم سيده "مسيحي" قد خلص*
*ومن لا يفعل هذا وحتي إن كان أسمه علي أسم سيده فقد دين "وقع تحت الدينونة"*
*أما من لم يسمع أو من لم يؤمن به أصلا فقد............... *
*ولكن ثق ....*
*أن طرق الرب بعيده عن الفحص*
*فأنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد ولكن ما في مصلحتنا*
*فالمر الذي تختاره لي يارب أحسن وأجمل من الشهد الذي أختاره لنفسي*​*أتمني أن أكون أفدتك *​*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين*​


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أقرأ حتي تفهم ما أنا أقصد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أخ توحة أنا هكمل معاك ال أنت عيزه*
*أتمني تكون فهمت ال فات علشان تقدر تفهم ال جي كمان *
*والله معنا*

*مفهوم التضحية*
*التضحية دية موضوع كبير أوي لأن*
*هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد كي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به *
*بل تكون له حياة أبدية*
*التضحية يا أخ توحه مبنية علي أساس واحد أساس قوي أساس الحب *
*الذي يصل الي البذل "بذل الذات"*​ 
*التضحية للكل حدثت للكل فالله أحب العالم كله *
*ولذالك قد ضحي بأبنه الوحيد عن رضي*
* كي يخلص ما قد هلك*​ 
*فمن المستحيل بعد كل هذه التضحيه والبذل **يحصر الفداء لشعب معين أو أشخاص بعينهم*
*الفداء والخلاص للكل ولكن *
*له شروط*
*1- الإيمان بالرب يسوع رباً وفادياً *
*"كل من أمن به فقد خلص ومن لم يؤمن قد صدر عليه حكم الدينونه" *​*2- الولاده بالروح "المعمودية"*
*"مدفونين معه "*​*3- المحبة *
*" **وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً وهذه هي العظمي"*
*تلك الشروط هي الأهم لنوال بركات البذل والتضحية المقدمة فوق الصليب للكل *
*"كل العالم"*​*فذبيحة الصليب قد فتحت لنا الطريق ولكن لكي ندخله ونكمل فيه يجب أن نكون*
*مؤمنين به ومدفونين معه في المعمودية ومحبين للكل وبهذا ندخل الطريق*
*ولكي نكمله يجب أن نحتمل التجارب بشكر *
*"لأننا أن كنا نتألم معه فسنتمجد معه أيضاً"*
*واضعين دائماً الصليب نصب أعيننا لكي نستمد منه العون والقوة*​ 
*وتذكر أنا قلت كل هذا لكي تفهمني *
*فمن يفعل هذا ممن دعي أسمه علي أسم سيده "مسيحي" قد خلص*
*ومن لا يفعل هذا وحتي إن كان أسمه علي أسم سيده فقد دين "وقع تحت الدينونة"*
*أما من لم يسمع أو من لم يؤمن به أصلا فقد............... *
*ولكن ثق ....*
*أن طرق الرب بعيده عن الفحص*
*فأنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد ولكن ما في مصلحتنا*
*فالمر الذي تختاره لي يارب أحسن وأجمل من الشهد الذي أختاره لنفسي*​*أتمني أن أكون أفدتك *​*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين*​


----------



## توحه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي امير على صبرك وتعبك معاي 

انا فهمت الرد على سؤالي ، بس مش فاهم النقطة التانية 

بتاعت المعمودية وتبي الصراحة جديدة علي ، فوضحها اشوي 

وخلاص بيكون هاي اخر سؤال لي في هالموضوع  ومشكور 

وايد حبيبي امير ،  واي احد بعد ذلك يدخل ويعقب والله مالي 

خص . ودمت في رعاية الرب


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أقرأ كي تفهم ما أنا قاصد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*المعمودية*
* الرسالة الي مؤمني روما الأصحاح السادس من الأية الأولي حتي الثامنة*
​*فماذا نَقولُ؟ أَنَبقى في الخَطيئَةِ حتّى تَفيضَ نَعمَةُ** اللهِ؟*​


*كلاَّ! فنَحنُ الّذينَ مُتنا عَنِ الخَطيئَةِ كيفَ نَحيا فيها** بَعدُ؟*



*ألا تَعلَمونَ أنَّنا حينَ تَعَمَّدْنا لِنَتَّحِدَ بالمسيحِ يَسوعَ** تَعَمَّدْنا لنَموتَ معَهُ،* 



*فدُفِنّـا معَهُ بالمعمودِيَّةِ وشاركْناهُ في موتِهِ، حتّى كما أقامَهُ** الآبُ بقُدرَتِهِ المجيدَةِ مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ، نَسْلُكُ نَحنُ أيضًا في حياةٍ** جديدَةٍ؟*​


*فإذا كُنّا اَتَّحَدْنا بِه في موتٍ يُشبِهُ مَوتَهُ، فكذلِكَ نَتَّحِدُ بِه** في قيامَتِهِ**.*



*ونَحنُ نَعلَمُ أنَّ الإنسانَ القَديمَ فينا صُلِبَ معَ المَسيحِ حتّى** يَزولَ سُلطانُ الخَطيئَةِ في جَسَدِنا، فلا نَبقى عَبيدًا** لِلخَطيئَةِ،*​


*لأنَّ الّذي ماتَ تَحرَّرَ مِنَ الخَطيئَةِ**.*



*فإذا كُنا مُتْنا معَ المَسيحِ، فنَحنُ نُؤمِنُ بأنَّنا سَنَحيا** معَهُ**.*​
هذا هو مفهوم المعمودية فنحن قد تعمدنا لكني ندفن مع المسيح حتي نقوم ونتمجد معة
وغير ذلك هذه وصية السيد المسيح نفسه لتلاميذه القدسين
*فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمِّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرُّوحِ القُدُسِ*​*فالمعمودية تشبيهيه ولكنها ركن أساسي من إيماننا فكل من تعمد من الماء والنار "معمودية الروح القدس" قد ضمن له مكان في السماء وكتب أسمة في سفر الحياه ولكن *
*يجب عليه أن يستمر أبن لله كما قال هو إنسان يحب ومؤمن ودأئماً يحاول أن يكون في حالة توبة وجهاد "في حالة أستعداد كامل لملقاة الله"*
*وفي النهاية أقول.....*​*ولكُم رَبٌّ واحدٌ وإيمانٌ واحِدٌ ومَعمودِيَّةٌ واحدة* ​*أتمني أن أكون أفدتك ​ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة أمين​*


----------



## توحه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي امير شكرا على وقتك و محبتك وردك تدري انك من القلائل هنا 

الي بيردوا بموضوعية وبمحبة و بطريقة تريح القارئ وكلماتك على  مستوى 

لغة القارئ يعني ما بتكتبش للواحد كلمات كبيرة هو مش قدها 

اسأل الرب ان يحفظك لاني بجد بحب اسلوبك الرائع في الرد 

وشكرا


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أشكرك يا أخ توحة علي كلامك الرقيق والجميل*
*شكراً*
*وعامة أنا تحت أمرك وأي سؤال يخطر علي بالك تريد عليه أجابة من أجل خلاصك*
*فأنا وغيري سنساعدك لأننا نحب فالله محبة*
*سلام*


----------

